# E-Scrap to .999 - The CONTEST!



## MMFJ (Aug 10, 2012)

OK, I get it, I get it...... YOU want a CONTEST on this lot!
_Be sure to read (and follow!) the initial thread at http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15157_

Well, then, *LET'S HAVE A CONTEST!*

And, since this load is unlike any other seen on this forum, let's make the contest unlike any other seen on this forum :idea: 


1. There will be THREE PARTS to this contest, to give *even more people a chance to win!*
2. *Only votes IN THIS THREAD will count *(please do not 'muddy' up the other thread with guesses - it is for DATA collection purposes only - thanks!)
3. You can only win ONCE - i.e., if your guess is closest on two points, you only win once and someone else gets to win the other one (yes, that's even *MORE CHANCES FOR YOU TO WIN :!: * _In case of a tie, we'll ask one of the moderators to flip a coin!_

*Here's the PRIZES (note that there's and S on that word!) :shock: *


*PRIZE #1* will be for the one *CLOSEST TO *(up or down) the TOTAL recovery/refining from cnbarr (i.e., from the entire lot of material)

*PRIZE #2* will be for the one *CLOSEST TO BUT NOT OVER* the FINAL WEIGHT that comes out of the .999 portion (they are separate, though should be very, very close! This one could be won by .001 difference!)

*PRIZE #3* will be for the one *CLOSEST TO the DATE AND TIME* (up or down) of the LAST POST on the initial thread, stating that I have the .999 material in hand
The winner in each category will receive ONE 'Displayed Eisenhower Dollar', like the one pictured below. This is mounted on card stock and has a history of the coin attached, along with the piece, and a patriotic ribbon!


But wait, there's MORE!
That's the prize for those three stated above, but would you like to see the* GRAND PRIZE*??? (Everybody say "YES!")
There will be ONE (and only one!) GRAND PRIZE awarded to the FIRST to guess EXACTLY (to 3 decimal places, i.e., .XXX) on EITHER of the two refining numbers above, the original from cnbarr or the FINAL .999 amount!
THE GRAND PRIZE - ONE GRAM OF FINE GOLD


Yes, that's ONE GRAM OF FINE GOLD to anyone (first that gets it right!) guessing correctly EITHER the total weight from cnbarr (the original refining) or the FINAL refining/certified .999 weight!

_THAT'S TWO MORE CHANCES FOR YOU TO WIN - BIG!_

*IN ORDER TO WIN THE GOLD BAR, YOU MUST INCLUDE A 3-DECIMAL NUMBER (.xxx) IN YOUR GUESS!*

So, ready to get started - OK, guess away!

Format your post with your EXACT (three decimal places) guess on one line and the DATE AND TIME on another. You may guess on just the weights by not including the Date and Time for the last post if you wish - just be sure to guess on the weights!

*You cannot win if you don't guess! *

DO IT NOW!


----------



## ericrm (Aug 10, 2012)

all those contrast in the text and those color have made my blood pump.... im ready to explode .... i willlllllllll do it
edit: but i will guess later :lol:

i say 47.378g of ,999 gold
and the date 19 august at 7.33pm

edit: can i cheat and wrote 2 different number? like 10.987 receive and 47.378 clean ,it dosent apear against the rule but it seem to be again the general idea....


----------



## RESET (Aug 10, 2012)

Total weight of gold received from cnbarr, 83.625g
Total weight of .999 gold received from refiner, 83.025g
Date and time of post stating .999 gold is in hand, 8/28/2012 11:45PM CST


----------



## glondor (Aug 10, 2012)

77.000
76.015
Aug 20 2012 @ 8:47 pm.


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2012)

ericrm said:


> all those contrast in the text and those color have made my blood pump.... im ready to explode .... i willlllllllll do it
> edit: but i will guess later :lol:
> 
> i say 47.378g of ,999 gold
> ...




HAHAH, I couldn't help but laugh!


Good luck everyone!


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Well.........

Even though we only had THREE guesses :?: :?: :?: :?: , the first part of the contest is OVER - and the winner is.......

ericrm :!: 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15157&view=unread#p155075 post from cnbarr states the final weight of gold from this lot is 47.60g. ericrm guessed 47.378 - only slightly under.

*CONGRATS, ericrm!* Send me a PM of your address and I'll ship out your prize!

Now, the funny part is - just which PRIZE does he win???? Here's a recap of the prizes;
PRIZE #1 will be for the one CLOSEST TO (up or down) the TOTAL recovery/refining from cnbarr (i.e., from the entire lot of material)
PRIZE #2 will be for the one CLOSEST TO BUT NOT OVER the FINAL WEIGHT that comes out of the .999 portion (they are separate, though should be very, very close! This one could be won by .001 difference!)
PRIZE #3 will be for the one CLOSEST TO the DATE AND TIME (up or down) of the LAST POST on the initial thread, stating that I have the .999 material in hand

And, the RULE 
You can only win ONCE - i.e., if your guess is closest on two points, you only win once and someone else gets to win the other one

Now, the guesses (only three - not really much fun.... ;( but, easy to work with !

ericrm 47.378g 10.987 19 august at 7.33pm
RESET 83.625g 83.025g 8/28/2012 11:45PM CST
glondor 77.000 76.015 Aug 20 2012 @ 8:47 pm.

Since ericrm can only win ONE PRIZE (all missed the guess for the Grand Prize), if we award PRIZE #1, then we can't award PRIZE #2 (who made up this contest, anyway??? :shock: )

So, ericrm will get PRIZE #2

Now, who is 'Closest' to the final for PRIZE #1? glondor! So, *CONGRATS, glondor!* PM me your address and I'll send your prize!

The only thing left is the DATE and Time, but since there is only one other guesser........... *CONGRATS RESET!* PM me your address and I'll send your prize!

Hey, I'm trying to be fair here - with only three guesses, it is kinda hard not to win one of the three prizes!  

CONGRATS to all the GUESSERS - You ALL WON PRIZES! 

See, I told you this contest would be different than any other ever seen on GRF! :lol:


----------



## ericrm (Aug 24, 2012)

woo hooo im good 8)


----------



## glondor (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW, I would like to thank the members of the Academy for making this moment possible. It was a long hard struggle but with the support of my family and friends we overcame adversity and proved the naysayers wrong. I accept this award on behalf of all my friends and fans everywhere. Could not have done it with out you.


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 24, 2012)

glondor said:


> WOW, I would like to thank the members of the Academy for making this moment possible. It was a long hard struggle but with the support of my family and friends we overcame adversity and proved the naysayers wrong. I accept this award on behalf of all my friends and fans everywhere. Could not have done it with out you.



ROFL, that was a perfect acceptance speech! :mrgreen:


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, with all the running around I've had to do to 'get mobile' (it was MUCH harder and more to do than I imagined - try it sometime! , it took me some time to get the stuff out to the contest winners, but it went out on the 7th.

Hey, it is much better service than I've gotten from Barren Realms 007 doing refining for me - STILL waiting, yet again (this is the second lot... - should have learned my lesson....) after he's had my material since MAY (yeah, that's FOUR MONTHS!) and still not gotten a button..... Of course, a few weeks ago he did actually send about HALF of the boards (which had never seen any liquid!) to a REAL refiner (cnbarr) after I screamed and yelled, but, alas, still no button from the 'famed' Barren Realms 007, who, in my opinion is not only SLOW, UNRELIABLE and a LIAR (oh, how I hate to go that far, but broken promise after broken promise? Falls right into that one, doesn't it?) and perhaps a CHEAT and a THIEF (the first button I got from him - after SIX months was recently checked - it contained a LOT of COPPER! Copper? in a respectable gold button?????? Was it added later to put on weight (hiding the fact that from 11 pounds of brand new gold pins (some spec'd heavily) all there was from it was 12.1g [copper laden] - or, did he keep the extra for himself, figuring I'd never find out?) The REAL figure from that button was 9.5 grams - from 11 pounds! That's less than just about any 'newbie' could do themselves! Yes, even after he 'refined' it, it still lost 2.6 grams purity => .785 Copper as well as iron was the contaminate!

NEVER, NEVER send any sort of material to Barren Realms 007 to be refined! I firmly believe you will NOT BE HAPPY - I know that I certainly am not!

Obviously, if he had been doing the refining for this contest, not only would we STILL not have any outcome, it would probably be WRONG anyway!


----------



## ericrm (Sep 14, 2012)

just receive my price .your old dollars where huge, excellent piece to flip a coin :lol: thank you


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 14, 2012)

ericrm said:


> just receive my price .your old dollars where huge, excellent piece to flip a coin :lol: thank you


Yeah, that was back when dollars had LOTS of value!


----------

